# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Best advice for Europe 2014 trip

## bec1990

Hello from some first time travellers to Europe

We are going to Europe/UK in June/July 2014 and want to visit a number of places. I am wondering if anyone has any tips or ideas on itinerary, suggestions of places to stay and length of time at each place etc for us. We have never been to Europe before. There will be 4 of us (2 couples aged between 44 & 48) and we are hoping to go for 6 weeks. 

We would like to visit:
London
Amsterdam
Belgium
Germany
Switzerland
Italy (Venice, Florence, Rome etc)
Nice
Krakow
Paris 
Spain (Barcelona and Pamplona - we want to check out running of the bulls 2014)

We are hoping to either drive or plane to each location. We are also hoping to hire some cottages/apartments/houses along the way in some major areas (rather than hotel rooms) and travel around the areas. for e.g house in The Netherlands (wife's family is from there so keen to spend approx 1 week traveling around there), Paris, Italy, Switzerland and maybe Spain?)

Currently we are thinking of visiting the following places (in order):
London - 4 days
Netherlands - 5 days (Amsterdam and any other suggestions)
Germany - 2 days (unsure exact city to go to)
Poland (Krakow) - 2 days (enough time to go to some history locations/ concentration camps etc)
Italy - 7 days (traveling around Rome, Florence, Venice etc)
Switzerland - 4-5 days
Nice/Monaco - 2-3 days (driving along the coast)
Spain - 6 days (including 2 at Running of the bulls)
Paris - 5 days


If you have any suggestions of places to go or not to go, please let us know. 

We are from towns in Australia (not big cities) so while we would enjoy checking out large cities like London etc, we would enjoy countryside villages and staying a little out of the city.

We would be flying from Australia into London and making our way around Europe, and maybe finishing in Paris and flying home from Paris? 

We are open to any suggestions :) 

Thanks in advance :)

----------


## alayka

Smart packing, light travelling
Prescription drugs (in original container with your name and your doctor's name, write down generic name)

----------


## Peter1985

Prague (just about 3 hours by train from Berlin) is definitely worth seeing.

----------


## slowder

I have a plan to visit Krakow next week, I read that a main square is the best one in Europe  :Poh:

----------

